# Briggs Valve Clearance



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Im working on a 5HP Horz shaft Model: 130202 Type: 4001 01 Code: 90021307 The Engine was left out in the rain with the air filter cover over and thus ruined the Intake valve. I looked in my Briggs repair CD on what the valve to lifter clearance should be and it tells me to look in table 7 well table 7 isnt their. So if anyone could look up the valve clearances for me and repost here or give me a link to where it is. I would be very greatful.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

the one that I am working on, but its a 6 horse, is to be set at .004 for both valves, not sure if its the same for yours or not


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Intake valve .005-.007
Exhaust valve .009-.011

Adjust with valve springs installed and piston 1/4 past top dead center.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Thankyou tommyj3


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Well a little update on that engine. The cylinder walls had heavy scoring and the valve guides had sever wear. So i decided the block wasn't worth the time and money trying to put a bandaid on. I happen to have another Older 5 hp briggs ( Model: 130202 Type: 0135-04 Code: 7108057 ) complete motor that had been sitting outside on a old montgomery ward tiller for years. I pulled the engine down and was shocked on its condition. on a scale 1 - 10 1 being blown up and 10 being a new from the factory i would give it a 9. It might of had 50 hours on the engine. the rings had a .050 gap and the piston/skirt had no scoring at all neither did the cylinder walls. So i am gonna rebuild the carb put new gaskets and seals in the engine and clean it all up and go with it.


----------

